
A new prototyping tool for Vue developers - jeisele
https://www.overvue.io/
======
jeisele
My team and I made a developer tool for Vue that allows you create and
visualize Vue components and their hierarchy, then export the resulting
boilerplate code. You can upload a mockup image, create components and select
their children, view live generated code snippets for each component, view the
components in mockup format and a hierarchy tree view, and open and save your
projects. This is open sourced, if you're interested, please fork and clone
and check out our code!

~~~
ch_sm
Good job! Will definitely check it out!

